# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A ka dor Serbija ne autostraden e Kosoves

## projekti21_dk

Tuj mendue ni dit vetmeveti edhe tuj i pa do dallavere te Salihit me shkije tash vallahin a ban vaki me pas dor Serbija ne autostraden qi po ndertohet ne Kosove. Kta e thash se prej ksaj autostrade kurkush nuk po fiton ma shum se Serbija.
Qka po jau merr mendja juve.

----------


## amurati

Normal nëse ndërtohet deri në Merdar, meritat për këtë i merr Thaçi. se veç ka për t'i shpenzuar milionat kot se serbia ska për ta përdor këtë autostrad.

----------


## beni33

gjdo   pore  e   jetes  ne  kosove  serbia  e  kontrollon   kuptohet  me   ndihen  e   qeveris

----------


## landi45

serbia nuk do te humbase leke ,,,,keshtu qe do e perdore autostraden,,,

----------


## anita340

> Tuj mendue ni dit vetmeveti edhe tuj i pa do dallavere te Salihit me shkije tash vallahin a ban vaki me pas dor Serbija ne autostraden qi po ndertohet ne Kosove. Kta e thash se prej ksaj autostrade kurkush nuk po fiton ma shum se Serbija.
> Qka po jau merr mendja juve.


Po. Tadici ia ka kerku Thacit e Berishes e keta meqe e duan shume Tadicin a kush eshte thane hajt se po e bejme per hater te tij.....Bile ideja ka qene e Rugoves. Mbase ai atehere eshte marre vesh me serbet dhe keta te dy tani po ia shpien amanetin ne vend.
C'budallalleqe lexon njeri ketu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## baaroar



----------


## Gogi

Mu po ma merr mendja se ti ke nevoj urgjente per mjek. Nese jo per mjek atehere per lexim intenziv sepse ke boshllek te madh. Nese nuk mind te lexosh, atehere mos shkruj palidhje.

Per ty ardit

----------


## ganimet

Kte autostrad e kishte ne projekt edhe memurandumet e qosiqve e qubrilloviqve madje vet mbreti Pashiq e kishte enderr ket projekt.
Dalja e serbis ne durrse ishte endrra e projekteve akademike serbe.
Tani se fundi kalimi i lir i mallrave te arritura ne marveshjen e fundit mes dy shetetve shqiptare e serbijane duke aneshkalu kosoven tamam per tu bindur logjikishte se projekti serb per te patur me afer skelen e Durrsit esht ber ralitet.
Dikur Nano kishte dekleruar se Shqipria nuk do jet me peng i Kosoves dhe me serbin duhet te perafrohemi.. une them se tamam kjo rrug do u sherbej dhendurve shqiptar, të atyre Panqeves se Vojvodines apo siq deshiron tosi ta quaj krahina veriore e Serbis..

----------


## Llapi

shifni se si dalin disa klyshqi te prir nga qet e vetfundosjes kunder autostrades 
heeeee po qu bat hor mori hora

----------


## beni33

> shifni se si dalin disa klyshqi te prir nga qet e vetfundosjes kunder autostrades 
> heeeee po qu bat hor mori hora


ty   llapush    kta   klyshqit   ta  q......... n
 kurse   as nje  shqiptar   nuk esht  kunder   autostrades    o    gomar    por     jo    qew  AUTOSTARADA   TE    shkjoj     ne  merdare        qe  ti mundesohet  serbis   te    lieviz     ne  kosove     shlir     audostarada      esht    edhe  duhet    te   drejtohet    ne  drejtim    ku  jan shqiptaret     dhe  per  shqiptar   ik  tash    se  u   bot  prrall

----------

